# HILLBILLY RESULTS Day #1



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Shooter	557
Archerpap	556
mscjem	556
Mike Leiter	554
Hinky	551
Young Jedi	550
Digger Cogar	546
Jon Weibley	546
Justin Paulino	545
Tom Coblentz	543
Bobbie P,	540
Scott Burnside	538
Roger Miller	537
Jarlicker 535
Dave Piktel	534
Xjunkie	533
bhamlin	532
Buddy Pecjak	531
Corrine MacKenzie	530
Clint Palm	530
Rattleman	528
Pennysdad	527
Damn Yankee	527
Harold Cogar	527
WVDoubleLung	526
Rick Wills	526
Ron West	524
Bob Reddinger Sr.	522
Jen Cogar	518
Rick Shuck	517
Hornet	517
WillieM	513
BowGod	512
Muleman	511
Brittany Kline	511
Blondestar	504
Charlie Himes	503
Colleen McGowan	503
Ron Whitney 502
Chuck Hunnell	502
bikerskum	501
IGluIt4U	500
2005Ultramag	495
P.Sarge	494
SouthPaww	490
fl_lefty	489
Krystal Gainer 476
Jenny Molina	476
montigre	475
Prag	471
Ms. Lucky 468
Serena Crozier	412
Pam Coletka 411
McKenzie Coletka 382


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

There were more shooters that shot the Hill Billy Shoot but I only have results for those that shot the HINKY Shoot too!!!


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

Randy thanks for getting those up so fast......................


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks like BowGod choked and let Hornet beat him. :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Looks like BowGod choked and let Hornet beat him. :chortle:


I did. I gave up too many of the gimmie points. If it wasn't for the bunny, and the 20 I had him. I gave up 6 points on those 2 targetsukey:

The better man won.

But I did win all my other crispie bets so lost 1 won 6


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Looks like BowGod choked and let Hornet beat him. :chortle:


Yep and SP lost his boots :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> I did. I gave up too many of the gimmie points. If it wasn't for the bunny, and the 20 I had him. I gave up 6 points on those 2 targetsukey:
> 
> The better man won.
> 
> But I did win all my other crispie bets so lost 1 won 6



*
AHHHHHHhhhhhh......only because he had his focus the whole round on target 21 :wink:*

.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> AHHHHHHhhhhhh......only because he had his focus the whole round on target 21 :wink:*
> 
> .



He doesn't need you to make up excuses for him Lucky! He does that all too well on his own. :chortle:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I guess my 523 wasn't so bad for first time. 
was the best shoot I ever been to.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting Jay!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn it.... Forgot to move my sight on the bunny on the back....shot a dag on zero and it cost me a 530 today. :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Damn it.... Forgot to move my sight on the bunny on the back....shot a dag on zero and it cost me a 530 today. :doh:


:doh: :doh:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Damn it.... Forgot to move my sight on the bunny on the back....shot a dag on zero and it cost me a 530 today. :doh:


Still.............good shooting there Hornet. :thumbs_up Looks like you got the PE dialed in! :RockOn:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Still.............good shooting there Hornet. :thumbs_up Looks like you got the PE dialed in! :RockOn:


I shot really good today....I got my revenge on Sticky....and gave SP a beat down in person. :wink:

I was rather "salty" after that happened and dropped a few after that I shouldn't have dropped. Very easily could have shot a 535 today. :doh:

The PE is dialed in....:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*Day 2 Scores?????*

How about some scores from today....

Looks like some guys came ready to tackle the hill this year AGAIN Lookin at you Shooter

Good shootin to all


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Day 2 that I know

The shooter 555

Hinky 555

Young Jedi 555

DY 532


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hinky!!! Thanks for a great shoot. The Shawnee gang had a great time. The Hill Billy was the talk at today's meeting. We'll be back for sure next year. Keep up the good work !!!!

Managed to redeem myself today at our Regional Field/Hunter with a 542. That got me 3rd. RedWonder won the SE Region with a 551. After Hill Billy Hill where we all shot today was flat like a pancake. 

Clint


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I made a mistake in my results postings yesterday....Jenny Molina had a 496 not a 476, I got yelled at this morning and Jenny I apologize!!!

Paulino shot a 544 today, Hornet CHOKED!!!, Yankes had those 4 correct WVDBLLung (aka the Thong Dancer) had a 520 and Muleman a 512......

Not sure on any others....all of the campers were gone when we got off the hill!!!


----------



## ArcheryAddict1 (May 7, 2009)

Had a great time. Great shoot. Only wish we were able to shoot both days. Next year we will try and drag some more Shawnee bodies down to shoot.


----------

